
Let’s have a honest debate about “herd immunity” - ketamine__
https://necpluribusimpar.net/lets-have-a-honest-debate-about-herd-immunity/
======
smoyer
I can't argue with the data, analysis and conclusion in this article but the
writing (grammar) errors makes it hard to take seriously. One thing that I
think is incorrect is the idea that the U.S. (or any other country) should be
treated uniformly. I happen to live in a reasonably populated but isolated
county where social distancing is actually working. Comparing our county to
NYC is incorrect.

